# SPA de Qu?bec - Pets in need of a shelter family



## proxima centauri (Feb 1, 2006)

Updated weekly (in french).

LINK TO QUEBEC CITY SPA


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 2, 2006)

O-o-o-o-o, I'm gladposted this. There are some really wonderful cats listed that I would love to have - the white ones and the dilute calico. It's much too tempting. It really isn't that far to Quebec City from Ohio is it?

I hope all find good homes.


----------

